# Plow question for ranger



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a 99 ford ranger 4x4, and want to install a plow on it. I have access to a fisher homesteader plow,but need the frame that attaches to the truck. what do I nned to buy to make this work? I will also need the wiring harness. Thx for any input....Jim..


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should put an older 6'9" Fisher LD MM1 on it if you can find one. If you can't you chould go with a 7' Boss Sport Duty. Them Homesteaders are realy light duty.


----------



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

Thx for the response....I only have my own driveway to do,plus 2 daughters driveways....as I am retired and cant do heavy lifting anymore, the homesteader might be ok for me....I fought with my last fisher 8' plow on my silverado every time I hooked it up.I am looking for the easiest and cheapest way out now....the price for the homesteader is very reasonable (free)....I just need to find out what else I need to purchase...I will be looking at the plow tomorrow....Jim....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If it's free then it's definatly worth it. You will need the truck side wiring and push plates. You could probly find them used or you could go to a Fisher dealer and buy them new.


----------



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

ok thanks....I'll post back after I see the plow......Jim...


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Go to the fisher site and do the plow match for your truck. It'll give you a complete list for the homesteader plus all wiring harness and push plates.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I put a Homesteader on my 06 Explorer, and I used mount from Jeeb Liberty that it came off, but I had to cut and fabricate some angles and brackets to make it work. If you can get the original plates for your make/year, that's better.
Hoemsteader is realy light duty, it does the job but plan it ahead, do not wait till 2 ft of snow. I switched from 25D snoway on my old HD Ram, and like you, I was "fighting" with the plow to put it on my Dodge. Now I can drag it with my hands to the truck.


----------



## 99 Sport (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys....I did get the info from the fisher website and am pricing out what I think I'll need .....It looks like it will bolt on to my frame.....Jim...


----------

